#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Ποιον τομέα της μηχανολογίας να ακολουθήσω;

## giannakhc

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι είμαι ο Γιάννης πολύ νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ, είμαι 22 ετών και σπουδάζω εκπαιδευτικός μηχανολόγος στην Α.Σ.ΠΑΙ.ΤΕ. Αισθάνομαι πως βρίσκομαι σε ενα σταυροδρόμι διότι δεν ξέρω ποιόν τομέα της μηχανολογίας να ακολουθήσω..
Ενοείτε πως για εκπαιδευτικός το έχω βγάλει απο το μυαλό μου και επίσης κατά 99% θα φύγω εξωτερικό λογικά Λονδίνο γιατί εδώ δεν βλέπω καμία προοπτική. 
Με ποιο αντικείμενο μου προτείνετε να ασχοληθώ αξίζει να κάνω κάπου κάποια εξειδίκευση κατι.... ?
κάθε συμβουλή ευπρόσδεκτη, ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## giannakhc

Νομίζω πως μου αρέσει περισσότερο ο κατασκευαστικός τομέας, αν και επειδή μου αρέσει η επιχειρηματικότητα θα μου άρεσε και η βιομηχανική διοίκηση..
γενικά όμως είμαι περισσότερο πρακτικός τύπος πάρα θεωρητικός άπλα μου αρέσει πολύ η επικοινωνία και η ανάστροφη με κόσμο..
ποιες ειδικότητες είναι ευκολότερο να δουλέψεις κάποια χρόνια ώστε να αποκτήσεις μια κάποια εμπειρία ώστε μετά να δουλέψεις σαν ελεύθερος επαγγελματιας??

----------


## Xάρης

Αν θα έδινα μια και μόνο συμβουλή είναι:
"_Ακολούθησε την καρδιά σου κι αυτό που σε κάνει ευτυχισμένο._"

Πολύ καλά κάνεις και αναλύεις τον χαρακτήρα σου. Ζήτησε από τους δικούς σου ανθρώπους, γονείς, αδέρφια, στενούς φίλους, να περιγράψουν χωρίς να θέλουν να "χαϊδέψουν" και να ωραιοποιήσουν, τα δυνατά και αδύνατα σημεία της προσωπικότητάς σου. 
Έτσι θα έχεις από τη μια πλευρά την εικόνα που έχεις εσύ για τον εαυτό σου και από την άλλη την εικόνα που έχουν οι άλλοι για σένα.
Αυτό, σε συνάρτηση με τις επιθυμίες σου θα πρέπει να είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου οι μόνοι οδηγοί για το δρόμο που θα ακολουθήσεις.
Η απάντηση στο τελευταίο ερώτημα που έθεσες δεν θα έπρεπε να σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------

